# Corsair Carbide 300R review



## vickybat (Mar 12, 2012)

That's right people. Corsair has once again unleashed another beauty for the entry level ( arguably) market. But it offers all the features of high end cabinets and inherits corsair's legendary build and feel. It boasts a tool-free design and its no surprise.

Though price is a bit steep at the moment, it should settle down once it becomes mainstream.

*i.imgur.com/as4bw.jpg

Read the review - *HERE
*


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

Ugly!!!

Does it have any variant with transparent side panel?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ Nope mate. No such options as of now.


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

Corsair can give stiff competition to Lian-Li in looks department. 

I particularly like the huge CPU cutout in their cases, this one is no exception.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 12, 2012)

I would be getting the media sample by end of this week most likely.


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

Good, will wait for the review.


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2012)

here's some more reviews 

Corsair 300R Review - Introduction

Review: Corsair Carbide Series 300R - Chassis - HEXUS.net

Overclock3D :: Review :: Corsair Carbide 300R Review :: Corsair Carbide 300R Review


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 13, 2012)

If it is priced well at 2.5K, then it will be a gamma killer.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 13, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> If it is priced well at 2.5K, then it will be a gamma killer.



I think its currently priced at 58 Euros i.e almost Rs.3800.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 13, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> I think its currently priced at 58 Euros i.e almost Rs.3800.



Well then no need of it. In Lamington Road, Carbide 400R is selling from 4K - 4.5K.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 13, 2012)

^^bought 400R few days before fro 4.3k.but still i like the looks of 300R over its brothers.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> Well then no need of it. In Lamington Road, Carbide 400R is selling from 4K - 4.5K.



yep, the price should be re-considered - not more than $60


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 2, 2012)

Stumble


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2012)

^^ nice find ... itching to know the price though


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 3, 2012)

And i want to know whether this case is also having that bad front IO panel problem like 400R and 500R.many of the carbide series cases and even some of the graphite series cases are having the problem.even my 400R also has problem with front USB port.so i requested a replacement and received it within one week(thats one an amazing customer service from corsair) and for my bad luck that replacement has problem with power button.now waiting for another replacement.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 10, 2012)

^^And finally, the PRICE. IMO *OVERPRICED!!!*.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 10, 2012)

lolz for that price you can get 400R and even 100/- less.may be flipkart has priced it more.
sorry it is not flipkart its corsair only.in their website they have mentioned $89.99 for 300R where as $99.99 for 400R.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2012)

Check 400R before buying it, especially the rear I/O section and the base, near the PSU. Like the 500R, the 400R has the same problem, but this is the worse case scenario:
*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/cmquickfirered/Corsair-400R-Mid-Tower-Chassis-Review_136CB/IMG_2714_thumb.jpg


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 10, 2012)

^^
it looks like it was damaged during transit because i didn't have any problem with that and i haven't seen anyone complaining about it in their forum.my psu went there perfectly without any problem.the main problem with carbide series cases are their front I/O panel.many people are having problem with audio or USB etc.,in the front panel.i am only having problem with USB and will get the replacement panel by today evening.


Spoiler



read your review about 400R now.it looks like the case which you got had a very bad journey while on the way to you.btw you have missed the fan controller in I/O panel in 500R for the notable difference in 400R and 500R


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ Nice to know that.



RiGOD said:


> ^^And finally, the PRICE. IMO *OVERPRICED!!!*.


already given above (post13) :



RiGOD said:


> Stumble



BTW it looks quite UGLY.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 10, 2012)

^^*Post 13* - 300R makes its first appearance in flipkart with a 'COMING SOON' notification.

*Post 16* - 300R is in stock & available for buying.

Hope you got the point buddy.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 10, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> ^^ Nice to know that.
> 
> 
> already given above (post13) :
> ...



lolz actually i like its front panel design more than 400R and 500R.though its a matter of personal interest.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> btw you have missed the fan controller in I/O panel in 500R for the notable difference in 400R and 500R[/SPOILER]



Its mentioned on the 500R review . All the more I said it should be a 400R "special edition". 
Both cases, same concerns and same issue. 500R was fresh packed and it had series of dents. The damage happened because the packaging just isn't strong. If you compare the I/O and the base section with CM 690/Tempest EVO, the other 2 are significantly stronger.

But on the other hand, 400R is still brilliant for the price and makes a lot more sense for a lot of users.
*i.imgur.com/G5gyz.jpg*i.imgur.com/c6Agb.jpg

I am sure this decides for everyone which is better. This is the place where Corsair excels as of now. Spend about half hour with the 400R to put the system together and cable management, an end user friendly case. 
Instead of the 500R, add more cash and get 650D, but there isn't a 650D.


----------

